# Tooth Broke



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

I just had a molar break leaving a sharp edge which is irritating my tongue. I went to my usual dentist who made a window as an emergency appointment. I know she doesn't do extractions, but I had hoped she could smooth it off. I didn't even get to see her. The technician looked at it, then reported to the dentist who messaged to me through the technician that she wouldn't smooth the tooth and I should just have it extracted. They tried to get me an appointment but all their referral oral surgeons were booked through November. I tried on my own to contact some dentists and was told the same thing - they either don't do extractions or they are booked up for months. What can I do?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

You have no dentists there that can pull a tooth? Where the hell do you live? And when did dentists stop pulling teeth?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2020)

Your 'usual destist' should have made a better effort of referring you to a dentist that does do extractions.  That is unreal.  With a referral you can get in to see a new dentist much sooner.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

deb did you ask the dentist about capping it?


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

There's not much left of the tooth. That one broke before and she ground it down. No place to put a cap.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Your 'usual destist' should have made a better effort of referring you to a dentist that does do extractions.  That is unreal.  With a referral you can get in to see a new dentist much sooner.


They called three oral surgeons and it was the same - booked up through November. This is SO frustrating. I need emergncy dental care and everyone is turning their backs on me, even my own dentist, wouldn't even look herself - sent in a technician. Of course, I understand that dentists would give their established patiens priority.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> There's not much left of the tooth. That one broke before and she ground it down. No place to put a cap.


Well then I would call her back & tell her you need a referral to one who will extract it. You can't just go till November with a broken tooth.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> There's not much left of the tooth. That one broke before and she ground it down. No place to put a cap.


sorry to hear that Deb, but sadly post Covid lockdown  the same thing is happening here.. hubs saw the dentist at an emrgency appointment  (which he had to wait 2 days for rather than 2 hours as would be normally the case).. only to be told they can't fix it because some-one else has to do fillings or extractions, and he'd have to wait _2 weeks_ in pain.. his appointment for the work is not until this coming Friday


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2020)

My goodness, things are so bad all around when trying to see dentists, doctors, etc.  I have had to wait quite some time to have a breast MRI.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

All the dental surgeons she called were miles away too, in busy congested traffic areas. However, I found a dentist that is fairly local and can see me on Thursday, which is better than November. But he needs to see my last xrays. I called my regular dentist back and it was like pulling teeth (no pun intended) to get her to send the xrays (I guess because the doctor I found was not one they referred to), but I insisted citing the long waits of their referral dentists. Let's see what happens now.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You have no dentists there that can pull a tooth? Where the hell do you live? And when did dentists stop pulling teeth?


They basically stopped at least 10 years ago and gave that part of the Business to Oral Surgeons.  I had to force & shame 2 dentists to pull teeth.  I don't let up.  I'm horrible.  I do know an excellent regular dentist who pulls, etc. but he no longer takes my insurance.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> All the dental surgeons she called were miles away too, in busy congested traffic areas. However, I found a dentist that is fairly local and can see me on Thursday, which is better than November. But he needs to see my last xrays. I called my regular dentist back and it was like pulling teeth (no pun intended) to get her to send the xrays (I guess because the doctor I found was not one they referred to), but I insisted citing the long waits of their referral dentists. Let's see what happens now.


Good luck hon! I have dentures. Have since my late 30s. You deserve to be cared for. That's what docs are there for.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Pepper said:


> They basically stopped at least 10 years ago and gave that part of the Business to Oral Surgeons.  I had to force & shame 2 dentists to pull teeth.  I don't let up.  I'm horrible.  I do know an excellent regular dentist who pulls, etc. but he no longer takes my insurance.


I think it's ridiculous. Maybe they're trying to offset because they've found implants & root canals & caps a more money making business. I hate greed with a passion.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I think it's ridiculous. Maybe they're trying to offset because they've found implants & root canals & caps a more money making business. *I hate greed with a passion.*


As do I.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

I think some of these businesses take advantage of older people worse. That always ticks me off.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

You have to be more and more proactive. Most medicos I've had to deal with won't do anything unless you shame them into it. My regular PCP thinks a complete physical is looking in your mouth and listening to your chest.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> You have to be more and more proactive. Most medicos I've had to deal with won't do anything unless you shame them into it. My regular PCP thinks a complete physical is looking in your mouth and listening to your chest.


Mine too LOL


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

It isn't bad enough I have to search far and wide for a handyman/contractor, now I have to look for a dentist that does extractions. I remember when dentists did this. Now most dentists are just glorified dental technicians. If you need anything other than x-rays, cleaning and check-up, they refer you to oral surgeons. Even then, the technicians do the work and the dentist just steps in at the end and glances at your pearly whites. Bill - $350.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

I remember when you could get a tooth pulled for $20 & last I heard it was $100 here.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

It will probably be more for me if it's a complicated extraction.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Well I hope they will take care of you on Thurs. I think it's awful that you have to run around trying to find someone to help with this.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

The pandemic has a lot to do with it. Many medical offices were closed for months and have just started to re-open, so they are playing catch-up with their established patients who have standing appointments. Can't really blame anyone, other than this happened at the worst possible time. I just had an email that I sent to a dentist about 10 miles away that I had contacted when I got home. He doesn't do extractions, either. What do they go to dental college for, anyway?


----------



## Duster (Aug 10, 2020)

Deb: do what you can to get something done as soon as possible.  I broke a molar a few years ago and since it didn't hurt, I called my dentist and told him I wanted to wait 2 weeks until my regular appointment to have it taken care of.  Big mistake!  During those weeks it became absessed and I had to have an emergency root canal.  Fortunately, I had good dental insurance at the time. 
Hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you, Duster. I even tried calling an emergency care clinic, but of course, they do not do dental work. Of course, another thing that puts them off is I don't have dental insurance. You'd think they would like that better - they get paid up front and don't have to do extra paperwork.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2020)

It's very surprising that all the oral surgeons are busy through November, especially since much of their work involves emergencies.  

Most dentists stopped doing simple extractions a long time ago, and yours sounds like it's anything but simple, Deb. If most of the tooth is gone, it won't be a matter of yanking it out with glorified pliers. 

If the appointment you have on Thursday doesn't work out, you might want to check into oral surgeons in Albany. You'd likely do better in a big city.


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2020)

Ever try to take a tooth selfie? This is about a good as I can get. The problem tooth is the one with the big filling. Can't see where it's rally chipped because it's on the back inside corner - can't get that unless I swallow the camera.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> What can I do?


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2020)

This is the piece that broke off. You can see the jagged edge. Only 1/4 inch, but inside it feels like the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2020)

A  chunk broke off a tooth I have a big filling in several years ago.  My old family dentist (still see him regularly) made a new piece out of whatever they use to make teeth and basically glued it on.  It's been good for several years now, no problem at all.  It's one of my back teeth and he had taken the nerve out years before because of an abscess.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2020)

When that tooth first broke, it was like 1/3 of it on the inside edge, now another small piece. That tooth is mostly filling, according to what the dentist said when it first broke so - only anoout 13% original tooth remaining, now it would be even less. Not worth trying to fix. Recommended just having it pulled.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just had a molar break leaving a sharp edge which is irritating my tongue. I went to my usual dentist who made a window as an emergency appointment. I know she doesn't do extractions, but I had hoped she could smooth it off. I didn't even get to see her. The technician looked at it, then reported to the dentist who messaged to me through the technician that she wouldn't smooth the tooth and I should just have it extracted. They tried to get me an appointment but all their referral oral surgeons were booked through November. I tried on my own to contact some dentists and was told the same thing - they either don't do extractions or they are booked up for months. What can I do?


Here's what you can do to smooth it out so that it doesn't ruin your tongue while you are waiting.  As long as you don't have any pain you don't have to get it pulled right away.
I just had the same thing happen to me.
I bought some #400 Wet/Dry silicon carbide paper used for sanding autos prior to painting.
It's waterproof.  They wet it before they sand .  So I used various methods to apply it to the tooth.
If the tooth is accessible easily just cut a piece off and fold it so you can sand the tooth.  You have to do it a little at a time.  Rinse your mouth after doing it.  It takes a bit of work but it's worth it.
You can get the paper at an auto parts store or maybe a paint store.  Various hardware stores carry it as well.
If the tooth is hard to get at I glue it to a narrow stir stick and let it dry well.  Then you can access it .  This stuff is very handy.  You can also use it to file your nails nice and smooth.

Also.  Buy some gum and apply it to the tooth until you get it fixed.

There's no charge for my service.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, Camper6. I have an appt tomorrow afternoon. I guess I can hold out until then and take it from there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 12, 2020)

I thought all dentists pull teeth. Since it is a molar you need to be concerned about bone structure before pulling it.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 12, 2020)

No not all dentists pull teeth. It's a specialty practice now.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2020)

I am finding that out in a hurry. If they don't have a D.D.S. after their name are just glorified dental technicians.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone want to speculate I what will happen today? Dentist will do extraction, just smooth the rough edge, reiterate that I have to go to an oral surgeon, or something else.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Anyone want to speculate I what will happen today? Dentist will do extraction, just smooth the rough edge, reiterate that I have to go to an oral surgeon, or something else.


Patch job. Repeat business. They have some good stuff now.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Dentists seem to hate doing extractions, I don't know why. Maybe they consider it a kind of "failure" on their part, which is ridiculous.

Deb, I think all the advice you've gotten here is good. This sounds like a case of "the squeaky wheel gets the oil." You shouldn't have to become a major nuisance to get some normal dental care, but it does sound that way. Good luck!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2020)

*Ditto*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

The last extraction I had was at least a decade ago. It was an old root canal. The dentist was about half my weight, and he had such a hard time getting it out. I never went back to him.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

I think one of two thing will happen:

1) They will say I need an extraction, but it's too late in the day - the office is closing in 15 minutes. Please see the receptionist to schedule andother appointment. (Which begs the question - why did they schedule such a late appointment?)

2) They will say (like so may have already said) they are not confident about pulling it and I need to see an oral surgeon.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

The dentist I saw yesterday had no qualms about removing the troublesome tooth, although he couldn't just pull it out; he had to cut it and remove it in sections, but finally got it all out. He kept remarking "You have GOOD bones!" I guess because it was so difficult to separate the tooth from the maxilla. Only had to pay $180 which I though was a bargain, although I don't know what the "professional discount" was, but I'll take it. If I went to an oral surgeon, it probably would have been a lot more. I didn't even have to take anything for pain. There was some when the lidocaine wore off, but not unbearable. What bothered me most was having to keep pressing gauze in the "hole" for 2 hours, replacing it every 15 minutes.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 14, 2020)

Great result.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)

Why did I even click on this?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2020)

Glad you were able to get this taken care of sooner than you thought.  Heal well, my friend.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Why did I even click on this?


My thoughts exactly.  Sometimes 1000 words are far better than a picture.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Are you that squeamish?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Are you that squeamish?


Not squeamish, but there are some things I really don't need to see.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

I was instructed to eat soft foods for several days. The larder was almost empty, do I went to the market when it opened this morning and got yogurt, cottage cheese, oatmeal, bagels, spinach, eggs, and fruit, plus assorted seltzers.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2020)

The two teeth on each side of the pulled one are sore, but I read up on that and it's normal after a large tooth extraction. It should subside in a  week or 10 days.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

Are you rinsing with salt water? Sometimes, they give you antibiotics.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes I am. That was in the post operatve instructions - rinse with warm salt water 3 to 4 times a day (1 tsp salt in 8 oz water).


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 19, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> No not all dentists pull teeth. It's a specialty practice now.


Not  in Texas


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Not  in Texas


Texas. To become a dentist you have to pass the weightlifting class.


----------



## win231 (Aug 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Are you rinsing with salt water? Sometimes, they give you antibiotics.


Not necessary.  Salt is a natural antibiotic.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am finding that out in a hurry. If they don't have a D.D.S. after their name are just glorified dental technicians.



I think all practicing dentists have to have a DDS in order to be licensed.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2020)

I got a call out of the blue yesterday from a dental implant place that isn't too far away. Maybe the dentist that pulled it gave them my name. He did mention getting an implant. They said I could have a free consultation, so I scheduled it for Sept. 14th. There is still quite a open hole where the tooth was. It will have to heal over from some time before anything can be done. If they tell me I have to have bone grafts, I'll say "Thanks, but no thanks!" My aunt had to have that done and she was in agony for months. Not worth it to me, even if I end up looking like a Halloween jack-o-lantern.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

Two weeks ago yesterday and I still have a huge oozing hole in my gum. I would have thought it would have closed up by now. Brushing is an ordeal.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 28, 2020)

The other night, a corner broke out of upper back molar. When this happened, there was, and still is, a sharp spot on the tooth, but doesn't affect my tongue. 

Pain in the tooth didn't happen until yesterday evening, after having a margarita with tacos. Way to much sugar! Taking VA prescription of both 800mg ibuprofen and 50mg Tramadol, as well as saltwater rinse.

I had this "sugar" thing happen in a bottom chipped tooth, a few months ago. Took the ibuprofen-Tramadol-saltwater as well and in a few days, the tooth pain was completely gone. 

I will end up at the dentist, but that won't happen right away. Until then, will have to watch the amount of sugar I have, and if pain happens again, do the same as I done before.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> Two weeks ago yesterday and I still have a huge oozing hole in my gum. I would have thought it would have closed up by now. Brushing is an ordeal.


I don't think it should be oozing, Deb. Call the dentist to let them know. You may need an antibiotic.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

It's not blood.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> It's not blood.


It's oozing .. is it pus?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

How can I tell?


----------



## bingo (Aug 28, 2020)

O......you are brave


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

No pain, though and no bad taste. Tried to get a pic. This is the best I can do.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

If your tongue goes where the hole is, does it still feel soft? It looks okay. After two weeks, it should be fairly well healed.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes, very soft. That why it feels lie it's oozing.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

I would call the dentist to ask if this is normal, Deb.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

What a sucky situation. Sounds like you need to get a new dentist when this is said and done Deb!


----------



## chic (Aug 28, 2020)

Didn't he give you stitches? You don't pull a tooth and leave a gaping hole. This is strange Deb. I think you're in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

chic said:


> Didn't he give you stitches? You don't pull a tooth and leave a gaping hole. This is strange Deb. I think you're in the Twilight Zone.


I've had molars pulled, and never got stitches - ever.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2020)

I guess it's too late to try super glue.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2020)

chic said:


> Didn't he give you stitches? You don't pull a tooth and leave a gaping hole.


The neighboring teeth *WILL *move


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2020)

No stitches.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 29, 2020)

I lost all of my tooth pain yesterday evening. The sugar that was in my system, that caused the pain, had gone out.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I would call the dentist to ask if this is normal, Deb.



My regular dentist or the one that pulled it?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> My regular dentist or the one that pulled it?


The one that pulled it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2020)

I went to the dental reconstruction surgeon this morning. He said I was a good candidate. but since it has only been 4 weeks since the extraction, he'd like to wait two or three more weeks before starting. He sent me to see the appointment clerk and she said "We have two appointments tomorrow at 8 am and 1 pm." I mentioned that the surgeon said to wait a few more weeks. She just stared at me and said, "Tomorrow - 8 am or 1 pm." I asked if they had any appointments in the time frame the surgeon suggested. She said there were none until the end of November. So I took the one tomorrow, but felt like someone had their signals crossed. Any why they had openings tomorrow and none for 9 more weeks? And, of course, they wanted full payment today - over $4800.


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2020)

That procedure today was more painful that the extraction after the lidocaine wore off. I have to take antibiotics, also. He also put stitches in to hold the post. I am sure the pain will ease up in a few days.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2020)

Deb, does the empty space show when you smile?  That would be a big part of the decision making for me about whether to get an implant or not.


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2020)

No it doesn't - it's a molar, but the implant process had started.


----------



## Knight (Sep 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> No pain, though and no bad taste. Tried to get a pic. This is the best I can do.
> 
> View attachment 120097


Do you have regular dental checkups? I'm not a dentist but that looks like heavy plaque build up around a molar that has advanced rotted decay. We don't have dental coverage but we value our health so I'm happy to pay for routine dental checkups & cleaning.


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2021)

I get my new crown tomorrow.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> The neighboring teeth *WILL *move


That's what I was told after 2 extractions.  But they never did move.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2021)

What kind of dentists does not pull teeth?!  If it does not hurt leave it alone and make an appointment to get it worked at a new dentist. I had the same thing happen to me a couple months ago. I am not going to my dentists until after March 30 the day of my second shot. You could buy a small narrow file and smooth it out yourself.


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Knight (Mar 16, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What kind of dentists does not pull teeth?!  If it does not hurt leave it alone and make an appointment to get it worked at a new dentist. I had the same thing happen to me a couple months ago. I am not going to my dentists until after March 30 the day of my second shot. You could buy a small narrow file and smooth it out yourself.


The kind that knows when he sees ongoing dental work needed. Did you notice the decay on the adjacent teeth? Most likely there are  more decayed teeth on the bottom left side & top & bottom on the right that will need removed or work done.


----------

